# Purchased Collection Finds



## webe992 (Oct 13, 2021)

Picked up some super cool Seltzer’s from a large collection I purchased this week. One from Austin, three from El Paso, one from Dallas, one from Fort Worth, one from Houston, one from new braunfels, one from waco, 4 from San Antonio, and one with no name I’m trying to figure out the location of “Texas Fizz Strongest Seltzer Water”.


----------



## webe992 (Oct 13, 2021)

Here are a few photos of the rest of the bottles I got. Too many to show individually so here are some group photos. All from Austin Texas.


----------



## embe (Oct 13, 2021)

Nice color on the seltzers


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 13, 2021)

Wow that's quite the collection!  Does Texas have a lot of seltzer bottles?  I mostly only see them posted on here from the northeast.  I've always found it funny that US collectors tend to show little interest in seltzer bottles, up here they're very collectible.


----------



## webe992 (Oct 13, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow that's quite the collection!  Does Texas have a lot of seltzer bottles?  I mostly only see them posted on here from the northeast.  I've always found it funny that US collectors tend to show little interest in seltzer bottles, up here they're very collectible.


I would say there are not a lot out there as they rarely come out of private collections.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 13, 2021)

webe992 said:


> I would say there are not a lot out there as they rarely come out of private collections.


That's what I figured, I don't know if I've ever seen someone posting them on here from the southern or western states before.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 13, 2021)

The Texas Fizz is Corpus Christi.  Great collection!  I love the seltzers for sure...and tough to find here in Texas.


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 13, 2021)

Great bottles! I also have one of those Uncle Jo seltzers from Fort Worth. It seems to be a tough one to find; I think yours is the only other one I've seen.


----------



## webe992 (Oct 13, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> The Texas Fizz is Corpus Christi.  Great collection!  I love the seltzers for sure...and tough to find here in Texas.


That’s good to know!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 14, 2021)

Nice, could you show a couple of your favorites from this batch. Group photos are nice. Thanks.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## webe992 (Oct 22, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Nice, could you show a couple of your favorites from this batch. Group photos are nice. Thanks.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Sorry, I just saw this, but these are some of my favorites. A hutch for size comparison


----------



## webe992 (Oct 22, 2021)

I had a few out of state bottles in the collection as well. This Natchez Drug Co is by far the coolest though. I know the original building for this company blew up killing a few people. Neat story if you look it up online.


----------

